# Male or Female? Venustus



## Fishboydanny1

These two pics are of the same fish, and the fash brings out a little blue, which you cant see on him in person.... He's been the same for months, and I saw a male (spawning colors) that was actually a little smaller than this one..... Is mine a 'undeveloped' male, or a female? This one is the dominant over the other two, one of which I amd certain is female.....









Good profile pic.....









Fins almost fully erect.....

I just want to have an idea on what this fish is (male or female), so maybe I can get that beautiful male from the store to breed....


----------



## Marty

That is a female if i am not misaken.Males have more of a blue face and blue running along the dorsal fin.Where females have a silver or bronze looking color with blotchy spots like this one!


----------



## Fishboydanny1

The reason I think it may be an immature male is because it is only 1 1/2 years old, and 5 inches long..... but I too think it's probably female......


----------

